# Tour of Britain cycle race



## Copepod (Sep 17, 2010)

I went to watch start of Stage 7 of Tour of Britain cycle race in Bury St Edmunds this morning. 
First time I've watched a road cycle race in the flsh since early 1970s when Milk Race passed through Malvern. First time in ages I've gone by train without taking my bike - ironic, given the reason for journey. Great atmosphere, masses of cylists of all shapes, sizes, ages. Chatted with a retired man who'd cycled from 27 miles from Ipswich and was going to meet friends for further ride into Norfolk. Went into Spanish cafe for second breakfast / early dinner, where chef was regretting missing seeing the start, just a few hundred metres away, so my digital photos were slight compensation. 
Anyway, coverage will be on ITV4 this evening, and race ends tomorrow in London. Fortunately, Pope won't get run over, as he'll be in Birmingham.


----------

